# How Do You Tell What Type Of Betta A Female is



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I Was THINKING About Breeding Bettas. And I Was Wondering How You Tell What Type The Female Is.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

the females have noticably smaller fins. just google female betta

and some1 might ask u to cut down on the signature.... its kinda long


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Is The Sig Better? I Mean If You Can Tell If Its...Say For Example A CT Like You Can A Male. Meaning If It Will Most Likely Will Have CT Fry If Bred With A Male CT Or If It Will Have Lots Of HM Fry If Bred With A HM. Or Do They All Look The Same,


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

OHHH MY BAD
lol
uhhh

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showtopic=183603

yea.. sigy looks good


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

oh yea.. uhh clown loaches cant go into a 55g for the long term.. if you plan on gettin em they'd need a 150g in the long run...


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok then. I guess ill have to find diff fish to go in the 55 gal. That gives me more room for more fish . Thanks for the link helped alot. Could i get yoyo loaches instead of the clowns?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i think 5 is the max for yoyos


----------

